# Penn 704z rod and line recommendations needed



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

So I'm pimping out a Penn 704z. I need a rod for throwing clip down rigs and 3-5oz. Trying to stay in the $200 range but the CCP rods look really really sweet! I've also looked at the Breakaway LDX. Any suggestions would be appreciated!! The reel will either have 30lb FireLine or 17lb Suffix Tri. Totally undecided on that.kind of leaning towards FireLine so possibly no need for a shock leader. Just one less thing to mess with. But would be willing to try 50-65lb PowerPro. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you tried looking at the Penn Battalion Surf rods?

You can get a 12', two piece, medium action, heavy power (4-8 oz lure rating) and line rating of 20-40 lb for $129.95

Should do well for your application without breaking the pocket.

You could go 17 lb Sufix Tri+ with a 30lb shock leader or you could do 30 lb Sufix or Momoi braid and use a 30 lb shock with an FG knot.


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

I do like the battalion but not for this setup I don't think. Thanks


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

I would like a more moderate action rod. Mr. Farmer recommends the CCP 12' 3-7oz. Just wondering what else is out there


----------

